
Meet the ‘Change Agents’ Who Are Enabling Inequality - krutulis
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/20/books/review/winners-take-all-anand-giridharadas.html
======
jondubois
I like the kinds of articles coming out of the New York Times recently. I was
getting tired of the corporate PR material that we've been fed over the past
decade.

It's nice to read news that reflects regular people's everyday experience.

Not so long ago, a journalist would probably have been fired for writing like
that. I'm seriously considering buying a subscription for the nytimes.com -
Our comrades need support.

~~~
sleazy_b
I don't believe the author of this review is a regular contributor to the
Times. I agree with you though, I very much enjoyed this piece.

------
udba
Ironically this describes most of Silicon Valley.

